# Kids muscle bike?



## Melli25 (Jun 25, 2019)

No clue on this one. Murray maybe? 40$ it’s super killer for what it is. I love it. Maybe I’ll try to get it!


----------



## unregistered (Jun 25, 2019)

Neat! I think you're onto something with Murray or Sears AMF? 

I had the exact same bike girls version a few years ago. I think it was Sears branded. Very cool paint job but I'm a Schwinn guy through and through. I robbed the minty Schwinn Kool Lemon banana seat and tall sissybar off it and rolled the rest to the curb.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 25, 2019)

I forget what I paid for this mess, (either $45 or $65), but I’ve already gotten my money’s worth of fun out of it in the two weeks I’ve had it. I can understand now why people pay up for these things. I say go for it!


----------

